# YOUR ATP problems



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

please let me know your experiance with atp. i am having one hell of a time with them. almost as bad as my adrenaline experiance in 2001. let me know if they stand behind YOUR products, or refund money. espesially if you have 2 or less weeks of driving on them with more than 3 problems with bad products! let me know, i have been getting the run around for over a week. avoiding me.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (VW1990CORRADO)*

I dunno, I had no problems with them. I ordered a bunch of stuff from them, and it was all there and in one piece. I've had no problems that can be directly attributed to them. That's _my_ experience, can't speak for anyone else.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (Agtronic)*

i got all the stuff, minus the wastegate actuater they were out of when i ordered, so i got it elsewear. still didnt mean everything worked.


----------



## GLS 2.0T (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (VW1990CORRADO)*

I had a problem with an ATP turbo manifold. One of the exhaust runners was blocked and I ddint notice it till after the install and it didnt run right. Took it apart and discovered the runner was full of slag or left over cast metal. There was just a few pin holes. I didnt call them on it cause I got it fixed in a day rather than go through the BS of getting a new one.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (GLS 2.0T)*

keep them coming. i know corradog60 on here went through 2 turbos in like a month. and another guy that had a cracked manifold.


----------



## draculia (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (VW1990CORRADO)*

i put 2 orders in with them. the first order they sent me some wrong parts. their silicone elbow had holes in it, big enough to stick my pinky through, and were just horrible looking. i sent everything back and got store credit.
the next order was about 4 monts after the first. i only order products that they did not make themselves, and they were only small insignificant things. needless to say, i'm leary about them now and will go elsewhere.


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (VW1990CORRADO)*

I've had three systems from them on my own cars all good stuff. There service maybe alittle slow but it's understandable when you have only a few people that work there. 
Everything is pretty much a bolt on so I don't know what your problem is.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (yokomomma)*

ya i ordered 3 day shipping and they waited 2 days before even shipping it!
my problem was the imfamous g60 downpipe having the incorrect flex. it lost 2 of the 3 bolts from the wastegate to DP. called, and finally got the new bolts in a week and a half. put them in and it ripped the studs clear outta the downpipe a day later. sent in the wastegate swing valve and requested a flex in the correct area. that was after a week of driving it. sent it right in to them, and they took a little over 6 weeks to get it back to me, with me calling every week and them telling me 1 more week, EACH TIME. 
got it back, put it on the car. 3 day later of just driving it to work poof, smoke outta the exhaust. though i blew the motor, let it sit. month later pulled head. pistons, head, and headgasket look brand new. turbo, ha, oil pssing outta the exhaust side. blocked the return, and blew into the feed and air just came out the exhaust side seal. and that is when i called.
so i talked to george, said they NEVER had a downpipe problem with the g60 turbo kit, EVER. (please do a search here......) and he said for me to call back 2 days later, i did and every day for a week hes "not there" i would think if they had any customer service they would be calling ME back..... well that is MY problem since one of you asked.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (VW1990CORRADO)*

Sent me a bum clutch and flywheel about 3 months ago. I found the problem and shipped it back about 1.5 months ago. They made ME call the clutch company and talk to Clutchmasters. They said the clutch was fine until I ran around with my head cut off to show them it wasnt. Finally, Clutchmasters calls ATP to tell them the clutch was faulty and should be warranteed. Ive been calling and emailing ATP for weeks now, and still no refund. God, when you call to give THEM money, they get back to you asap, but when it comes to getting your ~$800 back, they seem to forget about you.





















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (leebro61)*

amen


----------



## schleppy (Nov 19, 2000)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (VW1990CORRADO)*

Any comments on all of this ATP??
Bump for the forgotten...


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (schleppy)*

All my orders were incomplete or the wrong things were sent. Minor stuff was missing every time. I'm so far away from them it's too much of a pain to get them on the phone so I just don't order from them anymore. The stuff did work though, although with some mods, and nothing's failed so far. They're the cheap place, not the accurate and precise, key-in-hand place.
Speedy G


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (Speedy G)*

finally talked to george. they dont want to refund the money of the kit. just give me anew turbo. who knows the legallity of this? word of mouth warranty, no in writing warranty. would like my $ back. but i think all i will get is hundreds of dollars of shipping/labor/parts in the trash and a 2 week old g60 turbo kit........ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to atp.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (VW1990CORRADO)*

Louis from Clutchmasters called and told them that my clutch should be warranteed. Yet, I called ATP today to get my refund, and they have to DOUBLE CHECK with Louis, who they cannot get ahold of















They are supposed to call me back tomorrow, but they wont, and I already know that. Ill post back tomorrow night after not hearing from them. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (leebro61)*

oakland county better business bureau if i do recall...... i called tonight and the girl said hes not there, as always, and i said he needs to call me back tonight at this number, and what my name was. i got a call 5 minutes later. i think they are trained to say george is not there. or he is the busiest man ever...


----------



## vrturbo (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (VW1990CORRADO)*

I delt with ATP for three years 2 years ago they were great now they suck. still waiting for clutch masters clutch for 1year now also a defective boost control for 6 months now and nobbody can answer a simple question they just don't know







if they don't know who's gonna me??????????????


----------



## Boragirl03 (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (vrturbo)*

wow, very negative responses. I wouldn't have thought...but keep them coming. I only ordered oil lines from them and the gaskets, everything was fine. And to think I was about to order my DP. Glad I called my friend.


----------



## REMUS 13 (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (Boragirl03)*

atp gets http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif from me.
Luckily, my stuff got to me on time.

edit: mispelled 'me'










_Modified by REMUS 13 at 11:45 PM 11-25-2003_


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (REMUS 13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REMUS 13* »_atp gets http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif from me.
Luckily, my stuff got to be on time.

brian, it might be there ontime, doesnt mean it will work







wait till your "g60" is running and hit the post back.


----------



## REMUS 13 (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (VW1990CORRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1990CORRADO* »_
brian, it might be there ontime, doesnt mean it will work







wait till your "g60" is running and hit the post back.

I hear ya man, but what I got looks fine. Besides, I only ordered one part from them, knowing that if I ordered a kit I'd prob go through hell like some of you guys did, which sucks. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
My "g60" is running as a matter of fact, and has been running since February so I don't know what you're talking about Ricky. Anyhow, good luck turbo'in that G60...maybe I'll run into you on the NJ Turnpike on the way back from Waterfest and put you on







. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (REMUS 13)*

yeah, them taking your money and you getting parts is NOT the problem... its what happens when your clutch is so out of spec that your car wont start


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (REMUS 13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REMUS 13* »_
I
My "g60" is running as a matter of fact, and has been running since February so I don't know what you're talking about Ricky. Anyhow, good luck turbo'in that G60...maybe I'll run into you on the NJ Turnpike on the way back from Waterfest and put you on







. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i know you have a vr and are turboing it. i was talking about after the turbo. and i dont have a g60 anymore. well the block is still here for sale. head is gone allready.
here is a quick cell phone pic. just gotto get the AC and rad outta there.


----------



## REMUS 13 (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (VW1990CORRADO)*

ok well we'll have turbo vs turbo
just lemme know


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (REMUS 13)*

will do man. just gotto get this atp BS straightened out. doubt it will ever though. they are like what EIP used to be like. and thats BAD NEWS!


----------



## REMUS 13 (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (VW1990CORRADO)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good luck


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (VW1990CORRADO)*

Ive been hearing bad things about their DP for awhile now. I wonder wut car did they make a template from. Wut are the common problem's with their DP. I have never delt with them personally. All my gasket's and oil lines are coming from EIP and DP is being made by me.
-Dreadz


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

their DP has the flex in the wrong spot and is useless. it just takes the bolts right outta the swingvalve. and its not motor movement, i have a solid Al front mount and a poly filled rear.


----------



## REMUS 13 (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (VW1990CORRADO)*

so howcome nobody calls them up to complain and make them build it a different way??? I'd get a load of complaints goin, and if ATP doesn't know that their g60 dp is givin people problems...well...I won't even comment on that...
I don't get it.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (REMUS 13)*

are you KIDDING me! i bitched SO much about it. they didnt understand why,. but they DID send me a flex, 6 weeks later. granted it was 3 inches too long, it was the thought that counts. and george said NO ONE HAS EVER ONCE complained about the downpipe design. are you people NOT saying anything? i sure as hell did. for the $$ i spent at this place shlt better work!


----------



## CorradoAbaTurbo (Aug 30, 2003)

Ordered many times from them, so far never any problems. But my turbo burned up once only with 2 days use, and I called them and they said nothing about a warranty. They said " send it to use and we'll look at it to see if it was your fault" WTF? Turbonetics has a one time no fault replacement warranty, but they knew nothing of it. Buy your turbo from Turbonetics, not ATp.


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

*Re: (CorradoAbaTurbo)*

so the DP problem is only happenin with internal wastegate? i dont have exhaust hooked up to DP so its open and i dont have any probs. oh and i have external. 
i dont have an entire atp kit just manifold, dp and oil feed (whichi pull from the head).


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (corradokyd)*

What are you talking about?I have built 12 cars withe that same turbo downpipe and there are no clearance issues and you cannot bolt it on and drive away and expect it to hold...........there is a thing called heat cycling.................after you install the downpipe,you drive the car and EVERY DAY for the next 3-4 days you simply recheck and re-torque the nuts and they eventually stay and then simply check them every 2 weeks or so,no problem.............It is a minor irritation but if you have any mechanical ability worth worth your salt,then you can figure this out.................it is not rocket science,simply readjust and retorque and make sure you have your exhaust suspended with rubber hangers in good shape......


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (Holy Piston)*

wow OH MY GOD, i didnt get a phone call....never expected that








I guess their note taking pens must use invisible ink. My GF's sister lives in Socal and shes within driving distance of ATP. Might be time for me to storm in there with a baseball bat


----------



## bretter (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: (leebro61)*

ATP http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
sure they make some good parts, but the service blows.......


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

I plan on going turbo in the next year and ditching the neuspeed charger. I think Ive said this before in another ATP complaint thread, but I'll say it again.... Hwaring this type of stuff makes me think twce about ordering ANYTHING from them. I know Greg (aka MK3golfGL, XthetraderX, among others) had a serious problem getting the right chip from them when he did a x-flow turbo in his MK2. This worries me because I was planning on just running a chip with my initial setup, well who am I supposed to get it from now?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*


_Quote »_This worries me because I was planning on just running a chip with my initial setup, well who am I supposed to get it from now?

Jeff Atwood


----------



## REMUS 13 (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

jeff makes chips for 2 liters?








didn't know that...if in fact he does.


----------



## BlkVentoTurbo (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (REMUS 13)*

man i got most of my kit on time missing no parts and it all kicks ass !! my only complant is they said that the avcr works "great" with 2.0s and this was not true at least for all the functions of the avcr at least but i have had no problems at all !!!


----------



## REMUS 13 (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (BlkVentoTurbo)*

good to hear

My only advice for you other people who have had problems with ATP is to just spread the word and hope nobody that you tell, buys from them. I'm sure some of you guys have been told about how problematic ATP's service is and yet you still order from them...As you learned, you are taking risks and sometimes it comes back to bite ya. It sucks having to hear about a company fking up people's orders and sending the wrong/late stuff though http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (REMUS 13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REMUS 13* »_jeff makes chips for 2 liters?








didn't know that...if in fact he does.

Yep, I can. 
I need a test car to make a plug and play version for the masses.
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## 2.0L8VBoy (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (VRT)*

software sucks. ordered 3 different chips, 2 of them were so messed up the car wouldnt start. I'm running TTTuning chip now, good stuff.


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (2.0L8VBoy)*

I ordered a bunch of stuff from them just a little while ago. They have responded to all my emails (in the past) quite quickly, so it's all good. 
I had to change something in my order so I emailed them, they sent an email right back in 10 minutes showing the new order.


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

I ordered some flanges from them, and they sent them to the wrong guy..







But when i called them they told me what happened and gave me two day express for the price of the regular ground shipping i paid. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Ordered a catchcan too at the same time... otherthan that its been ok. Although I sent them an email a week ago and still haven't had a response back yet..guess its time to pick up the phone.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (Seanathan`)*

The thing is, an email to buy parts gets a lightning response. But when it comes to paying up when they are in the wrong...another story


----------



## sn1puns (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: (leebro61)*

-took my order wrong THREE times
-took 2 extra months for a DP (total of 4 months)
-the DP was wrong
-received 4 different DP's
-all DP's were wrong
-was sent the wrong ECU (a customers different ecu; mine was given to a dift customers)
-never received any callbacks
f atp in the ass


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (2.0L8VBoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0L8VBoy* »_software sucks. ordered 3 different chips, 2 of them were so messed up the car wouldnt start. I'm running TTTuning chip now, good stuff.

I agree, i went through 4 different ATP chips before switching to a TTtuning chip... now i cram 15-16psi with no issues... quality
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Test car.... hmm.... I will IM ya


----------



## RedFuFuG60 (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

I know AXISMODE tried to order a DP from them and he said it would take a month for them to ship it but they would gladly take a order and payment....







. He refused. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (RedFuFuG60)*

any more BS stuff from them?


----------



## vrturbo (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

like i said earlier they suck http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif the worst


----------



## TurboA3 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (vrturbo)*

HHAHAHAHAHAHAHA




























I agree


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

I'm not saying this from personal experience, but from account of two close friends who have purchased from ATP..
If you live in CA it's all good...you get what you need when you need it. If you don't live in CA, well you are pretty much screwed..
ATP acts like Hennessey Performance..locals get the good product/treatment, and "out of towners" get the shaft...Sorry about your troubles Ricky. -gabe


----------



## vrturbo (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (Gabriel J)*

so then if you can't help the people that are not in CA don't advertise and don't promise things you can't deliver.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (vrturbo)*

thanx gabe. i hope they pull through the correct way. doubt they will http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## sad_rocc (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

Man, sucks to hear all this. I was counting on ATP for my turbo 8v project, but I'm glad I read this first. What I don't understand about companies is why they spend so much money trying to prove you're wrong about something or you broke it or whatever when, for probably half the cost, they can just replace it and make for a very happy customer. Every business class I've ever taken (a lot) has always said customer service is #1 because without customers, the rest don't mean sh&t. Sometimes I think people just need to step back and take a look at their company and it's problems and leave their ego at the door. Look at EIP, they went from being godawful to admitting their CS dept was garbage, doing something about it and now they apologized and have asked the community for a chance to prove themselves. Well, that's my opinion, I hate to see these kinds of posts because they're always about customer service and it's always the easiest, cheapest thing you can shine at, along with the most important, yet it's always overlooked.


----------



## Mgirl69 (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (VW1990CORRADO)*

OK this is a long one, so be ware....
I noticed a link to this post on Ricky's profile on AOL IM...I don't know too much about cars as you all do, but I think I can be of some help with the issue of warranty, refunds, and laws.
Residents of the state of Massachusetts are covered under many consumer laws. You see, massachuseets is all about the consumer and covering their resident's asses...most merchants just don't know this.
There is this thing called Implied Waranty of Merchantability. the Definition is "Warranty that guarantees that goods are reasonably fit for their ordinary purpose." In more detail, This basically states that the product purchased anywhere as long as you are a resident of MA is covered for defects caused by the manufacturer OR the product breaks from normal wear and tear within the assumed life expectancy of the product. You get this coverage whether you purchases those stupid extended warrantees or not.
For example...We all know that BestBuy loves to sell you these cute little extended warranties for like an extra 10 or 20 bucks to cover that product if it breaks...so lets say you buy a Pioneer speaker from them, throw it in your car and it breaks in 2 weeks. Your wattage of the radio wasn't over the speaker wattage and there was no reason why this product should have broke. Normal situation: "Sorry its not under warranty anymore" or "did you buy our extended warranty?" You just need to mention to them that by law, they are supposed to follow this Implied Waranty if you are a resident of MA. A lot of people, of course dont know this, but because of this Implied Warranty, you are covered under the three "R's" Repair, Replace or Refund. And this is up to the CONSUMER to decide, NOT the merchant. The merchant may then say "Well you need to speak directly to the product manufacturer" But you don't/shouldn't because they SOLD you the product, they CAN take it back and get a credit from the merchant direct and they don't loose a dime.
All in all, if you cant get it resolved, slap them with a certified letter mention a M.G.L. 93A lawsuit (post mark SHOULD be within 30 days of the purchase), and they better respond within 30 days of the letter in writing, whether in your favor or not doesn't matter unfortunatly. If they don't respond you are entitled to get tripple damages, that is...if the law is in favor of you. Keep all records, and document every conversation, purchace, receipt, time, date, person spoken to, issues duscussed, etc. Pictures help, but i'm unuse if they will help in your case Ricky? You know I did this with my car, the dealership is being researched for fraudulant documents as we speak...It pays to know someone who knows people...if you know what I mean? If you need any help. Let me know! Sorry to hear about the crappy problem!
~Sandra


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (Mgirl69)*

that sounds like some very useful information... do you know of any other states that have that law?


----------



## Mgirl69 (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (schrickedVR6)*

honestly I don't know if any other states have that law....cuz I live in MA, so I know MA has it. Best bet call the Attourney General's office....
~Sandra


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (Mgirl69)*

It looks like ATP is going to refund my money tomorrow. I will post back to confirm yay or nay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (leebro61)*

hey sandra thanx for the info. i called the BBB in i think it was oakland county, they transfered me to the attorney general, and then got transfered to the fraud department. the luetenant said that there is no implied warranty in CA. and said i was shlt outta luck. but i like your law better







mass buyer hehe. i will have to research that. only problem is this was bought in july, put on the car, broke a day later. got replacement parts week and a half later (car sat) drove a day and the REALLY broke. sent in my wastegate swing valve, and downpipe, and they sat on it for SIX WEEKS! and got it back (after calling every day after 3 weeks) put it on the car, and broke 3 days later of just daily driving to work. so i used this thing for like an EFin week. but it would have been back in the initial 30 days but they sat on my parts for 6 weeks.


----------



## Mgirl69 (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (VW1990CORRADO)*

Hmmmmmm I'll consult my "lawyer" if you know what I mean. and see what he says!


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (bretter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bretter* »_ATP http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
sure they make some good parts, but the service blows.......

took the words right outta my hands.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_It looks like ATP is going to refund my money tomorrow. I will post back to confirm yay or nay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

how are you able to get it back? after you get your $ back you should IM me your name and what not and i can use you as a reference if you dont mind. since they told me they dont give refunds..


----------



## ravencit (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (VW1990CORRADO)*

Check this out.... its on atp website, they have to give refunds...
http://www.atpturbo.com/root/help/rpolicy.htm


----------



## REMUS 13 (Nov 23, 2003)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_It looks like ATP is going to refund my money tomorrow. I will post back to confirm yay or nay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (VW1990CORRADO)*

I havent saw the credit yet, but im gonna give them a couple days. I assume it takes a few business days for the credit to go through my mastercard. We will see


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (leebro61)*

I will have to say, they did come through. Better late than never.
ATP is fine in my book now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (leebro61)*

how did u get the $? was it today?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (VW1990CORRADO)*

they sent me their credit memo so far, and they credited back my CC. Im assuming it will take a few business days for the credit to appear. That seems to be SOP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (leebro61)*

wow so theres hope yet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## imallstressed (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (VW1990CORRADO)*

I have dealt with ATP many times, and I have never had any problems with them. I always receive my orders in a timely fashion. All of the parts have been great, also.


----------



## special-ed (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (imallstressed)*

i am turboing a corrado g60 for a friend with the atp kit. NOTHING fits. they sent exhaust studs that are too smallturbo wastegats hits the motor mount and the compressor housinghits intake manifold the oil return hits the wastegate they sent too few bolts. should i go on


----------



## REMUS 13 (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (90corrado_g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *90corrado_g60* »_ should i go on

yep http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
let's hear it joe!


----------



## special-ed (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (REMUS 13)*

only 3 out of 4 bolts to hold the turbo to the manifold missing gaskets only 1 of the 2 bolts needed to hold the oil return flange on their install directions suckmaybe after i get a crossflow head this may come close to fitting but i doubt it


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (90corrado_g60)*

wait till you put the downpipe on, and drive it


----------



## special-ed (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (VW1990CORRADO)*

what else do i have to look forward to?

_Quote, originally posted by *VW1990CORRADO* »_wait till you put the downpipe on, and drive it


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (90corrado_g60)*

From wut ive read so far, ive come to a conclusion. It might not be ATP's products. Some say it works fine, others say they've had problem which leads me to assume that its the installers mistake. Im not taking anything away from anybodies installation skillz. Some have different motor combos which might be the problem. a turbo kit design for a ABA might not fit a G60. Also most up and coming companies dont have quality control so you will alway's get a bad seed. This will alway's happen intil they start getting some sort of QC.
-dreadz


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I Wuz BottlFedG60* »_From wut ive read so far, ive come to a conclusion. It might not be ATP's products. Some say it works fine, others say they've had problem which leads me to assume that its the installers mistake. Im not taking anything away from anybodies installation skillz. Some have different motor combos which might be the problem. a turbo kit design for a ABA might not fit a G60. Also most up and coming companies dont have quality control so you will alway's get a bad seed. This will alway's happen intil they start getting some sort of QC.
-dreadz

reguardless they do not stand behind the products they sell. kinda shady. like a car salesman puting enough gas outta the car to get outta the lot and saying youre on your own.


----------



## Ulrich Seiffert (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: YOUR ATP problems (VW1990CORRADO)*

"Standing Behind" a product doesn't always mean sending you cash or replacing something when you say it is bad. So, it's not quite this simple. Keep in mind: You'll hear a LOT about how people get screwed when they're mad. Not so much when they're satisifed. I've been happy with my ATP products which I've installed on my own car and those of others. 

_Quote, originally posted by *VW1990CORRADO* »_
reguardless they do not stand behind the products they sell. kinda shady. like a car salesman puting enough gas outta the car to get outta the lot and saying youre on your own.


----------



## CorradoAbaTurbo (Aug 30, 2003)

ATP won't replace a bad turbo unless you send it back to them and they "inspect it". Other than that their prices are pretty high.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (CorradoAbaTurbo)*

well as of last night i got the turbo and wastegate to my door. replaced. no new kit or $$ back, but alleast this was taken care of. time to sell the kit as a whole with the new turbo and wastegate.


----------



## m-dub2.0 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

CHIP:ATP stage 2 turbo chip Sucked $35 dollars just to go back to stock
Exhaust manifold">>!!!







well, they are on "back order" 
it will be there TUE. well they did not come in so next mon, they are still not in finally 2WEEKS to get an exhaust manifold, if i knew it was going to take that long i would of fabricated one my self!!!!!!
HOW CAN YOU BE ONE OF 2 MAIN DISTRIBUTORS OF A MANIFOLD AND SUCK AT BUSINESS!!!!!!!
on a positive note they did refund me 100 dolars on the manifold


----------



## CorradoG60 (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: (m-dub2.0)*

please do not get me started on how bad ATP is.
3 bad turbos out of the box and a $hit load of greef later.
Goerge at ATP is the worst person i have ever delt with.
ATP just likes to run you around in circles


----------

